# Waranty on flat monitors



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I just like to know how many who think it's ok that the manufacturers of flat computer monitiors (LED) dont have full waranty, they leve out pixelproblems if they are to few pixels wrong.

I myself have a Eizo moitor which cost me a lot and now i have pixelproblems, i think the screen is bad but the manufacturer does not think that.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Is that the case with all brands? I have a Dell, but thought it had the standard warranty. I'll have to check that out.

As far as if it's right, no I personally don't think anything should be sold without some buyer protection for a while at least.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

When ever I buy monitors Im sure to buy from a reputable place that offers a warranty beyond factory standards.
With that you can return a monitor or computer without question.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I voted that I think it is OK.

You get what you pay for. No manufacturing process is perfect and there will always be problems. Better/costlier brands will have better warranties on what is considered deffective or not defective. A better warranty cost the company more money so they have to charge their customers more.

Relatively "cheap" monitors would not be so cheap if they had to cover every single pixel. Its sort of a trade off.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Eh, I bought a nice cheap LCD screen for 350$ (19") from a computer show. No dead pixels yet (had for like 3 years). 

I think that if there are too many dead pixels that it should be replaced, 1 or 2 might be annoying but I'm not sure that its fair to expect them to absorb the full cost of a replacement.

Though, on the other hand I'm not sure that its fair to sell you a defective screen from the onset either.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I think they shold not replace it if your pixs mess up... they are easy to fix if you google !!!! and beside i had my ViewSonic VP171b for 4 years and no problems and thats with heavy gaming... 

I support the manufacturers warrenty and thats a first for me


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't know, but found this. http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

It's more or less the same for all consumer products some have bettear terms than others but no one has a full waranty.



JanS said:


> Is that the case with all brands? I have a Dell, but thought it had the standard warranty. I'll have to check that out.
> 
> As far as if it's right, no I personally don't think anything should be sold without some buyer protection for a while at least.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

The problem is that you acctually dont get what you pay for i payed three times what i could have done just to get a good monitor but it still have a problem (Eizo S2411W), and worse is that even if i had bought the Eizos coloredge moitors which are up to 4 times as expensive as my monitor they still have the same waranty terms.



Hashbaz said:


> I voted that I think it is OK.
> 
> You get what you pay for. No manufacturing process is perfect and there will always be problems. Better/costlier brands will have better warranties on what is considered deffective or not defective. A better warranty cost the company more money so they have to charge their customers more.
> 
> Relatively "cheap" monitors would not be so cheap if they had to cover every single pixel. Its sort of a trade off.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry but i think thats just because you have not been in the bad situation of bad monitors, it is not easy to fix, i have tried it all and it is still stuck.

This is just my point if it is this uncommon as peaple and manufacturer say, then why not help the consumers who have problems?



Zippin said:


> I think they shold not replace it if your pixs mess up... they are easy to fix if you google !!!! and beside i had my ViewSonic VP171b for 4 years and no problems and thats with heavy gaming...
> 
> I support the manufacturers warrenty and thats a first for me


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Samsung does have a full warranty, or did at the time I bought mine.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks, thats interesting i will check that up in Sweden.


----------

